# Brand new newbie!



## baldric (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys, I am a newbie of the first order here. I have installed the beast (an rf30) i have polished it'started it, and put a three quarter mill onto a bit of steel to see if it made a difference, it polished it! OK! I need to buy some collets and cutters, Question ! do i go for the er40? my mill is MT3.
should i go for metric or imperial? Question ! is there a speed for each material? E R cast iron / aluminium, thanks guys for your input ,(terrified Bob )


----------



## lazyLathe (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum!!!

You mention your mill but do you also have a lathe?

Not too sure on the size of collets you should get, someone will help you out there!!

Work in whatever system you are most comfortable in!
I work in metric most of the time but some plans are imperial.
You can also spend the time converting measurements if you want!

What are you interested in building??
Steam engine, hit and miss, hot air...etc!

Andrew


----------



## baldric (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will go for the MT3 collets and metric cutters, Yes I have a (Hercus) Australian lathe which is a southbend clone, I spend a lot of time on old stationary engines, not to big because i can't get them into my workshop,but have worked on the hit and miss ones at a friends place. I have spent my life juggling spanners #@clap2@&amp; but not had any tool room experience.
Could you possibly tell me how to tram the machine, do i need to buy some shimming material? what tolerances are allowed,do i get high speed steel cutters , and are they easy to sharpen.I think the piece of steel I was trying to mill the other day was as hard as my mother in laws heart
either that or the cutter was blunt, regards Bob


----------

